# pamelor and buspar



## sieracki (Dec 9, 2001)

Is anyone familiar with or have tried pamelor? Our GI has prescibed it for my 16-year-old daughter for the past 2 months, but it hasn't as yet made a difference. However, I had recently read that some side effects of pamelor are "abdominal pain, cramps, nausea, etc", precisely what my daughter is trying to eliminate! Yesterday, he suggested adding a low dose of Buspar w/ the Pamelor. I really trust this GI; he is very understanding and sensitive about IBS, but I wonder about this mix of meds. Any info will be appreciated.


----------

